# Historical form footage



## rmclain (Sep 30, 2008)

This link it to a film of Hwa-chong and (now) Grandmaster Kim Soo (on right in film) demonstrating Pyung Ahn Yi Dan and Pyung Ahn Oh Dan at at the I Corp U.S. Army Club, Uijong-bu, Korea 1965. 




 
Both demonstrators were original students of the Kangduk-Won (beginning in 1956) and the Changmoo-Kwan (prior to 1956).  These kwan were teaching karate and chuan-fa passed along from Yoon Byung-in.

The following is a link to a video of Grandmaster Kim Soo and Master Sean Kim (his son) demonstrating the Chuan-fa form Jang Kwon in 1992.  Jang Kwon can be practiced separately as 2 individual forms, or can be practiced as a 2-person form (as demonstrated in this video): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcEYR6ssLh0&feature=related

R. McLain


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 30, 2008)

That was nice to watch, *rm*.  Thanks for putting them up for the enjoyment of all of us here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for that old clip
It is always nice to see some of the old masters do what made them famous


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing Master McClain!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes very nice footage of the older forms. Thank you as always


----------



## jim777 (Oct 1, 2008)

That first form looks exactly like Pinan 2  Nice stuff, as I'm doing Pinan 2 in a tournament in 2 weeks.

Nice find!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for sharring! The black and white footage esp nice!


----------



## rmclain (Oct 1, 2008)

jim777 said:


> That first form looks exactly like Pinan 2  Nice stuff, as I'm doing Pinan 2 in a tournament in 2 weeks.
> 
> Nice find!


 
Grandmaster Kim has boxes of old footage from the old days.  He's starting to get it digitized.  He's quite a historian and kept lots of photos, film and documents from back in Korea.  Quite a few Korean MA history book authors have used him as a reference.  He's very open to e-mail and phone calls.  He's also started teaching fewer classes now, so he can travel to visit other Chayon-Ryu dojang and travel around the world to lecture.  Anyone can invite him to visit (doesn't have to be Chayon-Ryu students).

Good luck in the tournament.

R. McLain


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 1, 2008)

Great videos. I love seeing stuff from the old Kwan days. Do you know if GM Kim plans on posting any more videos?



rmclain said:


> Quite a few Korean MA history book authors have used him [Grand Master Kim] as a reference.


 
Do you know if Dr. Hee Yong Kimm talked with GM Kim at all when he was collecting informaiton for his history books on Hapkido and Taekwon-Do?

Pax,

Chris


----------



## rmclain (Oct 2, 2008)

chrispillertkd said:


> Great videos. I love seeing stuff from the old Kwan days. Do you know if GM Kim plans on posting any more videos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There will  be more videos in the future.  I've seen quite a bit of film from the old days.  It's definitely, "historian's gold."  

I don't know about Dr. Kimm.  The people I do know of a few others, like Marc Tedeschi.  I only started helping Grandmaster Kim with some of it a few years ago.  All of the historical Korean MA information I help with comes from Grandmaster Kim.  My English and writing is a little better, so I simply act as a liason.  I'm sure there were other authors and martial artists that I don't know about.

R. McLain


----------



## YoungMan (Oct 4, 2008)

Would love to see old Chung Do Kwan footage, especially from the Won Kuk Lee days, but that's probably wishful thinking. I'd even take old photos from when GGM Lee was actually showing technique, as opposed to group photos after a testing.
But as one of my colleagues used to say, we just practiced. We didn't worry about taking pictures or videos.


----------



## Miles (Oct 6, 2008)

Very neat stuff!  Thanks!

GM Hwa Chong is a TKD pioneer in the US and formerly was President of the USTU.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow.  Does anyone have a copy of Jang Kwon on video or in writing.  I learned the Kong Su version SOOOOOO MANY years ago and would love to relearn it.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## zDom (Oct 17, 2008)

VERY cool.

Thanks


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 30, 2009)

Just saw this for the first time.  Awesome!  Thanks for the share.


----------



## Jimi (Feb 2, 2009)

I too learned that 1st form shown called Pinan 2 from my first Instructor Nidan Randy Wozin in DC over 28 years ago. In 1992, I went to a Korean Martial Arts studio in Silver Spring MD near DC and interviewed with a Master Soo Bong Kim at King Tiger Martial Arts. During his questioning me, he asked if I knew the current Tae Geuk forms, I said I had learned only a portion of them, then described the forms I was first taught as a teen. I demonstrated my Pinan 2, he smiled while his son & other students looked confused like I made it up. LOL. Master Soo Bong Kim patted me on the back & said "Yes, that is old form" I only instructed for him a short while, but he gave me more than the typical respect & courtesy by the response of his son & Korean students. I figured that form made him like me Thanks for posting this, my deceased Instructor would be proud to see this. PEACE JIMI


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice vintage clip, thanks for posting.


----------



## mystic warrior (Feb 12, 2009)

Cool Stuff, it would be nice to see more old school stuff from all kinds of korean arts. But sadly don't think that will happen.
But thanks for sharing.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 12, 2009)

Very awesome indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------

